# Your November First 10 College Draft Picks



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

As College basketball starts, what is your list of the first 10 draft picks from college for the 2007 draft? 

Here's mine
1) Greg Oden
2) Kevin Durant
3) Thaddeus Young
4) Josh McRoberts
5) Marcus Williams
6) Joakim Noah
7) Spencer Hawes
8) Julian Wright
9) Corey Brewer
10) Ronald Steele


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Greg Oden
Kevin Durant
Josh McRoberts
Thaddeus Young
Tyler Hansbrough
Julian Wright
Spencer Hawes
Joakim Noah
Marcus Williams
Brandon Rush


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HB said:


> Greg Oden
> Kevin Durant
> Josh McRoberts
> Thaddeus Young
> ...


Splitter isn't playing College basketball HB 

Give me another name


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Splitter isn't playing College basketball HB
> 
> Give me another name


Ooops my bad on Splitter.

Went with Marcus Williams, although I think Buddinger is a better player. Probably wont come out this year though


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

1. Greg Oden - no brainer
2. Thaddeus Young 
3. Kevin Durant 
4. Joakim Noah - starting to grow on me due to his motor - more than hype
5. Marcus Williams - smooth
6. Josh McRoberts - don't like him; however, a lot of people do, so we'll see
7. Hasheem Thabeet - raw, but has a presence
8. Julian Wright 
9. Ronald Steele
10. Brandan Wright


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Thaddeus Young
4. Joakim Noah
5. Brandan Wright
6. Corey Brewer
7. Chase Budinger
8. Spencer Hawes
9. Josh McRoberts
10. Marcus Williams
11. Tiago Splitter (I didn't want to be left out.)


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I am picking the top 10 of players who I think will declare.

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Joakim Noah
4. Thaddeus Young
5. Brandan Wright
6. Marcus Williams
7. Brandon Rush
8. Ron Steele
9. Roy Hibbert
10. Al Horford


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The first four guys on my list (and one international player), would have been the #1 overall pick last year.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hibbert and Thabeet are interesting names. To me, both would be better served waiting for the 2008 draft, but then again, the last couple drafts have shown how much teams value size.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> I am picking the top 10 of players who I think will declare.
> 
> 1. Greg Oden
> 2. Kevin Durant
> ...


And why do you think Brandan Wright will declare?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Hibbert and Thabeet are interesting names. To me, both would be better served waiting for the 2008 draft, but then again, the last couple drafts have shown how much teams value size.


Yeah, size always wins out and this draft is certain to be filled with a bunch of them, so both Hibbert and Thabeet may want to stay in school for better draft positioning. 

I'm really interested in seeing how McRoberts and Hanbrough have improved. I personally believe both will be average on the NBA level, but this won't stop them from being drafted high.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

1. Kevin Durant
2. Joakim Noah
3. Marcus Williams
4. Al Horford
5. Tyler Hansbrough
6. Julian Wright
7. Thad Young
8. Ronald Steele
9. Brandan Wright
10. Brandon Rush


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

bostonwr said:


> 1. Kevin Durant
> 2. Joakim Noah
> 3. Marcus Williams
> 4. Al Horford
> ...


Keeping the faith I see


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Keeping the faith I see



Til the bitter end.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ralaw said:


> Yeah, size always wins out and this draft is certain to be filled with a bunch of them, so both Hibbert and Thabeet may want to stay in school for better draft positioning.


With the way 2008 looks right now, I don't see how they could go lower than 2007, even if they don't have great senior seasons. Plus they would get a full season of playing time instead of riding the bench. However, it only takes 1 team to like them to end up in the lottery.



> I'm really interested in seeing how McRoberts and Hanbrough have improved. I personally believe both will be average on the NBA level, but this won't stop them from being drafted high.


Too bad for them, unless Atlanta has a top 3 pick, the Hawks don't have a first round selection


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> As College basketball starts, what is your list of the first 10 draft picks from college for the 2007 draft?
> 
> Here's mine
> 1) Greg Oden
> ...


I think Noah, Hawes, and Wright will come before Marcus Williams.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The following list is not based on personal preferance, but my thoughts on where each player will be drafted. I will exclude players that I do not know well.

1 Greg Oden
2 Joakim Noah
3 Kevin Durant
4 Thaddeus Young
5 Josh McRoberts
6 Al Horford
7 Marcus Williams
8 Ronald Steele
9 Brandon Rush
10 Corey Brewer

I like my top six, but seven through ten is extremely close.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Julian Wright should be on any top 10


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Greg Oden
2. Tyler Hansbrough
3. Josh McRoberts
4. Ronald Steele
5. Glen Davis
6. Marcus Williams
7. Brandon Rush
8. Joakim Noah
9. Corey Brewer
10. Al Horford


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BlueBaron said:


> 1. Greg Oden
> 2. Tyler Hansbrough
> 3. Josh McRoberts
> 4. Ronald Steele
> ...


Our first Glen Davis. I'm curious as to why you have him above Noah


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Our first Glen Davis. I'm curious as to why you have him above Noah


I wouldn't personally have him above Noah, but Davis has lost a lot of weight and if that translates to being more athletic he could defenitly find himself in the NBA if he can keep it off.

I'll find out Friday...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> Julian Wright should be on any top 10


I don't like his game at all and I think Brandon Rush will outshine him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ralaw said:


> 6. Josh McRoberts - don't like him; however, a lot of people do, so we'll see




what is there not to like?

<--- give him a holla


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

Both McRoberts and Hansbrough have a lot of athleticism. McRoberts and Al Horford are very similar prospects, athleticism included. Hansbrough, to many people's suprise can jump very well. He does the between the leg dunk in practice all the time, and even breaks out some 360 dunks. He played very well against Greg Oden in high school and outplayed Shelden Williams in their matchups last year. He is NOT Mark Madsen reincarnated. He will do well at the next level. At the very least he will contribute in a Udonis Haslem type way.


----------



## Palehosefan (Aug 26, 2006)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Brandan Wright
4. Hasheem Thabeet
5. Joakim Noah
6. Josh McRoberts
7. Tywon Lawson
8. Chase Budinger
9. Julian Wright
10. Nick Young

If you get a chance to watch Nick Young at USC, take it. He's a tremendous player, unstoppable when he attacks the rim. Dwyane Wade type quickness when attacking. 

A sleeper, and yes a homer pick, is Reyshawn Terry at UNC. 6'8 SF, extremely explosive, active rebounder, good stroke from FT and 3 point.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HB said:


> And why do you think Brandan Wright will declare?


He is one of my undecided guys. He has the skills and potential to declare. If UNC wins the title I think he is gone. I would say the chances are better that he stays, but you got me on this one... lol


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Premier said:


> I don't like his game at all and I think Brandon Rush will outshine him.


I like Julian Wright, but I cant put him in the top 10 over some of these other guys. I love Rush's game. Anytime a 6-7 swing man who is athletic and can shoot comes around, teams take notice.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Thad Young
4. Josh McRoberts
5. Joakim Noah
6. Brandon Rush
7. Al Horford
8. Ron Steele
9. Tyler Hansbrough
10. Marcus Williams


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> Julian Wright should be on any top 10


You are absolutely right. Hopefully he has improved on his shooting


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Waaaay to early for me to make any kind of prediction.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

TM said:


> what is there not to like?
> 
> <--- give him a holla


In my opinion, he has a low basketball IQ, and tries too hard to be a perimeter player. I think as usual people fall in love with athleticism, but forget about basketball ability and how it translates to the court. People also look at athleticism and confuse it with potential. Athleticism and potential do not go hand-in-hand. 

I understand McRoberts can handle the ball and shoot the 3 point shot, but he does both of these extremely inconsistent. Now, in saying that I also understand that he is just a sophomore, however, at this point he does not have one ability that completely separates him from his peers. In the NBA his athleticism will be minimized, so he should be working on his post game and developing his strength. He has no post moves and only uses his length. I would like to see him mature this year into a consistent inside threat instead of trying to become the next Dirk circa 1998. Players in the NBA with his size and ability are a dime a dozen and if he fails to do this, and comes out early he will be a bust in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh, now it makes TOTAL sense why you were such a big Rudy Gay basher last year..... :clown:


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

I like Julian Wright as a player though. He dose eveyrthing well but shoot. He'll never be a star or a franchise player, which dose hurt his stock with this draft full of franchise guys but he'll be the ultimate glue guy. I just love his passing ability, it's something that a good coach could really turn into something. I can only imagine how great he would look in the high post with two good big men on either side of him and a couple of decent shooter behind him. He'd be great in any sort of athletic up-tempo team. However he will need that good coach to fully utilze his skills, he could very easily get the Boris Diaw in Atlanta treatment in 20 teams in the leauge.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Al Horford is really starting to impress me. Reports were that he was Florida's most improved player in the offseason, and so far, he's done nothing to disappoint. He's got very good footwork around the basket, and has several post moves already. I think he's going to be a fine NBA player for a long time.


----------



## Big_CKansas (Jul 16, 2002)

Darrell Arthur. Remember that name. The guy is a player. He is averaging 20 PPG for a stout Kansas' team so far. Last night he had 26 points and 7 boards. He is 6-9 and has the range and handles to play SF.


----------



## BaLL_HoG (Jun 17, 2006)

-Greg Oden
- Kevin Durant
- Thad Young
- Joakim Noah
-Spencer Hawes
- Chase Budinger
-Hasheem Thabeet
-Josh McRoberts
-Ronald Steele
-Julian Wright


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ralaw said:


> In my opinion, he has a low basketball IQ, and tries too hard to be a perimeter player. I think as usual people fall in love with athleticism, but forget about basketball ability and how it translates to the court. People also look at athleticism and confuse it with potential. Athleticism and potential do not go hand-in-hand.
> 
> I understand McRoberts can handle the ball and shoot the 3 point shot, but he does both of these extremely inconsistent. Now, in saying that I also understand that he is just a sophomore, however, at this point he does not have one ability that completely separates him from his peers. In the NBA his athleticism will be minimized, so he should be working on his post game and developing his strength. He has no post moves and only uses his length. I would like to see him mature this year into a consistent inside threat instead of trying to become the next Dirk circa 1998. Players in the NBA with his size and ability are a dime a dozen and if he fails to do this, and comes out early he will be a bust in the NBA.



i guess i see it just the opposite, i think he has a high basketball IQ. to me my concern would be whether he could shoot it well enough to play outside like a larry bird or a dirk nowitski.(didnt mean for any comparison there only as it relates to position).


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

1. Greg Oden
2. Kevin Durant
3. Thaddeus Young
4. Haseem Thabeet
5. Breadon Wright
6. Joakim Noah
7. Chase Buldinger
8. Marcus Williams
9. Josh Mcroberts
10. Al Horford


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

1. Greg Oden
1a. Kevin Durant
3. Thaddeus Young
4. Julian Wright
5. Al Hordford
6. Spencer Hawes
7. Darrell Arthur 
8. Joakim Noah
9. Hasheem Thabeet
10. Brandan Wright
11. Brandon Rush 
12. Dominic James (his stock is about to go google on everybody) 
13. Tyler Hansbrough
14. Chase Budinger
15. Glen Davis 
16. Corey Brewer
17. Ronald Steele
18. Daequan Cook
19. Marcus Williams 
20. Tywon Lawson

Josh McRobert is awful and has not proven to be NBA worthy or even Duke worthy. He's been given every opportunity to succeed and he's not even coming close. I would barely put him in my top 30.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

What is it about Thad Young that everyone has him in the top 5 (or in the first round at all?). I only saw him once or twice this year, admittedly, but I haven't seen any NBA potential.

Quick and strong, but awkward, no shot, mediocre handles, low basketball IQ - can someone point me to his + attributes? Maybe I need to check out more G-Tech games, but I just don't see anything yet.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

aite
Durant is crazy he deserves number one anyother year but we have Oden in this one
kind of like Melo or even Wade could have been number one any year


how about some sleepers....

Jermario Davidson
Nick Fazekas(prob a first rounder)
Stuckey(Eastern Washington)
Jared Jordan
Brandon Ewing(Wyoming)
Chester Frazier
Sean Singletary
i got some more but i'm not sure about them yet
these guys i definatly like as guys who can contribute on NBA roster but prob won't get drafted or drafted as high as they should


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

Why has no one mentioned Paul Harris? 

This thread is bizarre - all the hype about Thad Young and no mention of Paul Harris - are you guys watching the games? I mean at all? Or are you just flipping through issues of SLAM magazine and posting your predictions?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

yes Paul Harris is in my top 10
if he can prove to be a PG he is even top 5


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Victor Page said:


> Why has no one mentioned Paul Harris?
> 
> This thread is bizarre - all the hype about Thad Young and no mention of Paul Harris - are you guys watching the games? I mean at all? Or are you just flipping through issues of SLAM magazine and posting your predictions?


It's not about the games, it's about NBA potential. Paul Harris will get the Shannon Brown treatment from the NBA draft, while Young has the size to legitmately be a top prospect. May not be fair, but that's how it is.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Victor Page said:


> Why has no one mentioned Paul Harris?
> 
> This thread is bizarre - all the hype about Thad Young and no mention of Paul Harris - are you guys watching the games? I mean at all? Or are you just flipping through issues of SLAM magazine and posting your predictions?



If you look at date the thread was started, it was done purposely to get opinions before many games were played. It is now December and I'll start another thread soon


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I made a few too many mistakes on my top 20. Thad Young is a favorite of mine but he didn't cut it against the big comp so I would probably bump him to the bottom of the top 10 based solely on potential. We'll have to see how he progresses throughout the season. 

Brandan Wright and Buddinger are both guys that I grossly misunderestimated. Wright looks like a lock to be in the top 5 and Buddinger is a top 7 or 8 pick and looks to be climbing. Both of those guys look fantastic.

I thought Paul Harris was going to be amazing but he hasn't shocked me yet. We'll see in January if he's a starter and the most talented player on that tough 'Cuse squad.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Everyone still liking their lists?


----------

